# Toilet Training Help



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats Baxter 18 weeks old now and we love him to bits.

The only downside is that his toilet training is not going anywhere.

We've tried all the usual suggestions, such as taking him out frequently, especially after meals, and sleeps and giving him lots of praise when he does it outside. We've tried the toilet spray, which was not a success.

We know he can hold it in as he's never toileted in his crate from day one.

The most frustrating thing is when we take him out and as soon as he comes back in he pees. We're going through kitchen roll and anti bacterial spray like its going out of fashion.

Has anyone any suggestions how to solve this

ps puppy pads don't work as they get ripped to shreds.

I don't remember it being as difficult with my lab


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Alan, as he has pee'd so much in the house it probably smells (to him) like a toileting area. I dont mean to say your house smells!!!!  I know you will clean up really well but dogs are so sensitve to smells and the smell of urine will be evident to him, no matter how well you clean.
All I can suggest is letting him in to the garden, if you have one? every 15 mins, and go with him and praise if he goes wee outside. When you get back from a walk take him straight to garden and try and stay out with him until he goes. It sounds like he has just got into bad habits and you will need to treat him like a new puppy and go right back to the beginning.
Sorry thats about all I can suggest, perhaps others will have other suggestions for you.
Good luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was horrible to train, we couldn't crack her routine, so two things I am going to suggest to you....1- the spray that you are using to clean up...make sure it is a spray designed for doggy pee....you need to eliminate all of the amonia. 2 get some doggy bells and teach him to use them. every time you take him outside get him to ring them, 
oh and praise him big time when he does pee outside....lots of love and fuss!!
and get rid of the puppy pads all together, I believe that it is too confusing for a dog...ok pee here but not here.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Does he pee when you take him out then pee when you bring him back in or xoes he hold it till you get fed up waithing for him to oee and pees when you het back in. 


have you tried a toilet command so wee pees when you tell him too. you might have ti start it in.the house and work it outside. its like teaching sit he learns to assosiate the word with the acting and then will pee when you use the command.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

He will pee when we go outside, and he'll poo outside no problem as well.

He'll dribble inside when he's excited, fortunately all our floors are hardwood so its easy to clean up.

Will ry to look for the doggy clean up spray at PAH


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the dribble, is just excitement, and he will likely have to grow out of that...I think lady was 8 or 9 months old when that excited pee finally stopped.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You have my sympathy Bonnie was slow to get the hang of not weeing inside and she was an excited dribbler! You sound like you are doing everything right, just keep on at it he will eventually get the message! Lots and lots of spray to disguise his old smells- fabreze is good and Simple solution odour remover was recommended at puppy play school.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear poor you, and here was me thinking Dudley was taking a long time getting it and he's only 11 weeks, its so hard when you take them out so often and then just a few minutes later they suddenly go indoors and you realise they don't have a clue. Good luck.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Try Nature's Miricale for hardwood floors to clean up, its excellect! Also, you may want to try crate training since he does not go in his crate. It may seem like he's spending too much time in his crate however you have to create a routine that he can not roam around the house until he has gone outside to wee or poo.

Good Luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll second the nature's miracle reccomendation ....that stuff is great


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

been out shopping today, bought a special pet deodorising spray, detol and plenty more kitchen rolls. he's been ok ish tonight. only one accident


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Alan I could have written your post!!! Weather permitting we spend a lot of time in the garden (can't get out and about quite yet) but still comes in and wees. I have got the spray and like you am spending most of the shopping budget on kitchen roll :0

Keep at it I guess? x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good advice from everyone above. So won't reiterate.
But sounds like you will get there soon. If its 'just' dribbling from excitement that will get better, the bladder muscle needs to get strong and its the last muscle that fully develops.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

going to try taking him out as often as i can today. see how it goes. I remember when we had a springer (who we got as a 1 year old rescue dog) there was a lot of excited dribbles. that did clear up eventually. that must be a spaniel thing.


----------

